# General > Genealogy >  MacIntosh/Morrison/White/Whyte

## kimmie

Hi i would be intrested to hear from any of the people mentioned in the title, from the Thurso area

 My father is R W White, born in Thurso, his father was James White/Whyte who married Georgina Mackintosh(James worked in some of the hotels)...its Georgina's Tree i am doing at present.

 thanks for reading
 Kimmie

----------


## kimmie

ok maybe a bit more info will help?
 I have found out that Georgina MacIntosh's(my grandmother) mother was Catherine MacIntosh, known as Katie, Catherine's mother and father were Georgina Morrison and Neil MacIntosh.
  Also some of the MacIntosh's had nick-names....maybe some of you know them instead? 
 Cuddles, Pudders, Chaplin and Bill does anyone remember any of them?

 Cuddles died around 1958 died while poaching salmon....tried to open nets, but fell out the boat and drowned.

----------


## airdlass

Hi Kimmie

Do you have any more info on Neil Macintosh and Georgina Morrison? I have a couple with the same names but they are from Kinlochbervie.

----------


## SMacG

Kimmie, have posted pm to you

----------


## honey

I think cuddles was my Mums uncle! Did he hit his head of the bottom of the boat? im sure thats the story i have heard.

I have also seen the grave stone for Georgina and James in thurso cemetry. The reason i remember it so well is that i am a McIntosh (plus my gran is Georgina), and im married to a James White too.

Im not great on the family tree, but i could try to find out for you...

----------


## kimmie

> Hi Kimmie
> 
> Do you have any more info on Neil Macintosh and Georgina Morrison? I have a couple with the same names but they are from Kinlochbervie.


Yes Georgina Morrison came from Rhuvoult Kinlochbervie, I dont know where Neil was born but they did marry in Rhuvoult Kinlochbervie.




> Kimmie, have posted pm to you


Thank you SMacG will send you a reply, i guess that makes you my dads second cousin! 




> I think cuddles was my Mums uncle! Did he hit his head of the bottom of the boat? im sure thats the story i have heard.
> 
> I have also seen the grave stone for Georgina and James in thurso cemetry. The reason i remember it so well is that i am a McIntosh (plus my gran is Georgina), and im married to a James White too.
> 
> Im not great on the family tree, but i could try to find out for you...


Hi Honey, I dont know if he hit is head only that he died while poaching salmon....tried to open nets, but fell out the boat and drowned.
I also know that Cuddles...real name was Neil, was Born 10.30pm on 26/10/1895 at Wilson Street, Thurso,

----------


## honey

Hi Kimmie

Yeah, its the same cuddles. I text my mam to check. hopefully she will get online too as she'll know a lot more than me.

----------


## airdlass

I information on Neil and Georgina's parents and further back with both families if you don't already have it.

----------


## kimmie

> I information on Neil and Georgina's parents and further back with both families if you don't already have it.


 I have some information, but have found out that some of it is wrong,Like my gran was down as Georgina morrison as her mother but that turns out to be her gran  ::  so yes please to what you have, any help will be gratefully recieved   :Grin:

----------


## kimmie

Thanks to a link from SmacG, I have seen a photo of Jimmy McIntosh (Cuddles brother)with his crew, one of the lads is called 'Snowy McIntosh', my dad remembers him, but I cant work out who he is or if he is connected with the tree...can anyone enlighten me please?

 Also Cuddles (neil) had several brothers and sisters;
 Kitty(known as Katie was my ggranmother), Neil(known as Cuddles), Jessie(emigrated to Canada), Hughina(bn1899), William (known as Bill), Hughina(born 1904 and married a Fraser),Angus (know as Pudders), James(known as Jimmy, see above) and Charles(known as chaplin)

 I have most of their birth certs, but i am trying to find death certs...in particular, the death of the first Hughina( a second child named a same name in the siblings, usually means the first one died), but i cannot find any death records for either Hughina, or for Jessie...can anyone help me?
 Have tried Scotlandspeople, but with no luck  ::

----------


## bobbyborax

> Thanks to a link from SmacG, I have seen a photo of Jimmy McIntosh (Cuddles brother)with his crew, one of the lads is called 'Snowy McIntosh', my dad remembers him, but I cant work out who he is or if he is connected with the tree...can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> Also Cuddles (neil) had several brothers and sisters;
> Kitty(known as Katie was my ggranmother), Neil(known as Cuddles), Jessie(emigrated to Canada), Hughina(bn1899), William (known as Bill), Hughina(born 1904 and married a Fraser),Angus (know as Pudders), James(known as Jimmy, see above) and Charles(known as chaplin)
> 
> I have most of their birth certs, but i am trying to find death certs...in particular, the death of the first Hughina( a second child named a same name in the siblings, usually means the first one died), but i cannot find any death records for either Hughina, or for Jessie...can anyone help me?
> Have tried Scotlandspeople, but with no luck


Hi Kimmie,

Cuddles was drowned while out poaching the salmon nets below the lighthouse, he fell overboard and got tangled in the hang net. George was called Macca he had a painter & decorators business in Princes Street, Jimmy was called Toshie, and Snowy was a nephew of theirs.

There was a White family in Back Shore Street if I recall rightly there was Violet, James, Angus and I think there was a handicapped girl, they moved away too Dahgenam? I think Violet and James will be in their late 60s Angus will be about 63now, I have not heard of them since they left Thurso.

----------


## kimmie

> Hi Kimmie,
> 
> Cuddles was drowned while out poaching the salmon nets below the lighthouse, he fell overboard and got tangled in the hang net. George was called Macca he had a painter & decorators business in Princes Street, Jimmy was called Toshie, and Snowy was a nephew of theirs.
> 
> There was a White family in Back Shore Street if I recall rightly there was Violet, James, Angus and I think there was a handicapped girl, they moved away too Dahgenam? I think Violet and James will be in their late 60s Angus will be about 63now, I have not heard of them since they left Thurso.


  Hi Bobby
 Violet, Jimmy, Angus, Rosaline, June and Roderick are my aunts and uncles, apart from Roderick...thats my dad!
 Violet, June and Rolsline moved and still live in Barrow in Furness, Angus and Jimmy, both moved and still live in Bicester, which is where i was born!
 Roderick is the eldest and is now 71, and Violet is now 67 i cant remeber the age of the others, but yes they are in their 60's.
 I dont know about Snowy, or whos child he was/is....but in doing the family tree, it seems most of them was called neil (real name), Dad only remebers nicknames though.
 How do you know them...being nosey now  ::

----------


## bobbyborax

> Hi Bobby
> Violet, Jimmy, Angus, Rosaline, June and Roderick are my aunts and uncles, apart from Roderick...thats my dad!
> Violet, June and Rolsline moved and still live in Barrow in Furness, Angus and Jimmy, both moved and still live in Bicester, which is where i was born!
> Roderick is the eldest and is now 71, and Violet is now 67 i cant remeber the age of the others, but yes they are in their 60's.
> I dont know about Snowy, or whos child he was/is....but in doing the family tree, it seems most of them was called neil (real name), Dad only remebers nicknames though.
> How do you know them...being nosey now


  Hi Kimmie, 
I was brought up in Shore Street went to school with Angus, my father was know as Billy Borax he owned and went too sea firstly on the Barbara Mackay named after my sister, then as a crewman on the Primula. Snowy was I think Angus? but if not I'll try and find out for you, I can't mind who his father was but his mother was Keena (nee Thompson) her twin sister was Aggie Reid. Snowies brother Donald was know as Danny Boy, there also Lassies, the only one I mind the name of is Christine, will try and get the others for you. ::

----------


## bobbyborax

> Hi Kimmie, 
> I was brought up in Shore Street went to school with Angus, my father was know as Billy Borax he owned and went too sea firstly on the Barbara Mackay named after my sister, then as a crewman on the Primula. Snowy was I think Angus? but if not I'll try and find out for you, I can't mind who his father was but his mother was Keena (nee Thompson) her twin sister was Aggie Reid. Snowies brother Donald was know as Danny Boy, there also Lassies, the only one I mind the name of is Christine, will try and get the others for you.


 
Hi Kimmie,
 The Lassies were Margaret, Lena & Christine, As far as I know Christine is married in Glasgow, Lena was in Glasgow all her married life and she had 3 sons John, Angus and Edward, and retired back to Thurso where she sadly passed away a number of years ago, two sons are here Angus and Eddie, John is a policeman in Glasgow.  Let me know if you need anything and I'll try my best to help or find someone who can.

----------


## kimmie

Thanks Bobby thats great  :Grin: 

 I spoke to Angus, he said he was born in Springpark as was Rosaline, the others were born in shore street.
 He is having trouble placing you and then told me it was a long time ago  ::  He did say he was planning to come up for a holiday next year, he hasnt been to Thurso since his dads funeral in 1977. I may come up with him.
 Can you remember which school? and if there was a group school photo?

 Angus McIntosh's nickname was Pudders, his daughter still lives in Thurso.

 kimmie

----------


## peter macdonald

Dont know if its any use to you but there are photos of Pudders Jimmy MacIntosh  etc on www.wkboats.co.uk
PM

----------


## kimmie

Thanks Peter
 Yes i have already seen them, still witing for my profile to be approved by wkboats to chat to anyone in their forums though  :Frown: 

 but thanks again for reminding me  :Grin:

----------


## bobbyborax

> Hi Kimmie,
> The Lassies were Margaret, Lena & Christine, As far as I know Christine is married in Glasgow, Lena was in Glasgow all her married life and she had 3 sons John, Angus and Edward, and retired back to Thurso where she sadly passed away a number of years ago, two sons are here Angus and Eddie, John is a policeman in Glasgow. Let me know if you need anything and I'll try my best to help or find someone who can.


Hi Kimmie sorry I've not been in touch but have been without a machine (B- - - -y) thing packed in. I forgot there was another brother of Snowies he was Charles his byname I can't for the life of me remember what it was.

All the best for Christmas and 2110.

Robert

----------


## bobbyborax

> Hi Kimmie,
> The Lassies were Margaret, Lena & Christine, As far as I know Christine is married in Glasgow, Lena was in Glasgow all her married life and she had 3 sons John, Angus and Edward, and retired back to Thurso where she sadly passed away a number of years ago, two sons are here Angus and Eddie, John is a policeman in Glasgow. Let me know if you need anything and I'll try my best to help or find someone who can.


Hi again Kimmie we all went too West Public School then Miller Academy then the High School in 1959 to 1962.

----------


## thirsaloon

> Thanks to a link from SmacG, I have seen a photo of Jimmy McIntosh (Cuddles brother)with his crew, one of the lads is called 'Snowy McIntosh', my dad remembers him, but I cant work out who he is or if he is connected with the tree...can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> Also Cuddles (neil) had several brothers and sisters;
> Kitty(known as Katie was my ggranmother), Neil(known as Cuddles), Jessie(emigrated to Canada), Hughina(bn1899), William (known as Bill), Hughina(born 1904 and married a Fraser),Angus (know as Pudders), James(known as Jimmy, see above) and Charles(known as chaplin)
> 
> I have most of their birth certs, but i am trying to find death certs...in particular, the death of the first Hughina( a second child named a same name in the siblings, usually means the first one died), but i cannot find any death records for either Hughina, or for Jessie...can anyone help me?
> Have tried Scotlandspeople, but with no luck


Regarding the family mentioned above, is this the same Neil who was on the Eastward, he was from Kinlochbervie, Sutherlandshire

There was also a Neil MacIntosh Jnr who died in 1938. He drowned in Thurso Harbour aged 38. 

I also know of Angus MacIntosh who co-owned the boat The Gannet and was coxswain on the lifeboat. He was also on the boats - Primula and the Solace.

----------


## kimmie

> Hi Kimmie sorry I've not been in touch but have been without a machine (B- - - -y) thing packed in. I forgot there was another brother of Snowies he was Charles his byname I can't for the life of me remember what it was.
> 
> All the best for Christmas and 2110.
> 
> Robert


 Hi Robert, sorry for late reply, been a real tough three months...will look into Snowys brother, and see wht the family can remember.





> Regarding the family mentioned above, is this the same Neil who was on the Eastward, he was from Kinlochbervie, Sutherlandshire
> 
> There was also a Neil MacIntosh Jnr who died in 1938. He drowned in Thurso Harbour aged 38. 
> 
> I also know of Angus MacIntosh who co-owned the boat The Gannet and was coxswain on the lifeboat. He was also on the boats - Primula and the Solace.




Thanks Thirsaloon
 There were several McIntosh's brothers, and three of them were called Neil, two of the Neil's were nicknamed 'cuddles' and both drowned although for different reasons. no wonder this family is confusing  :: 
 Cuddle's jnr is the 1938 drowning, which is the one my dad remembers, he didnt realise his brother was also called cuddles or that he had drowned earlier.

 As for the other questions, yes they did originate from Kinlochbervie, and Angus was on the boats....Angus' daughter, is still in Thurso...so will contact her for more info. 
 Also there is a lovely lady called Ray, who is also connected to the Kinlochbervie side.

 Dont you just love family trees, great way for being a private eye  ::

----------


## Isla Miller

> Also Cuddles (neil) had several brothers and sisters;
>  Kitty(known as Katie was my ggranmother), Neil(known as Cuddles), Jessie(emigrated to Canada), Hughina(bn1899), William (known as Bill), Hughina(born 1904 and married a Fraser),Angus (know as Pudders), James(known as Jimmy, see above) and Charles(known as chaplin)
> 
>  I have most of their birth certs, but i am trying to find death certs...in particular, the death of the first Hughina( a second child named a same name in the siblings, usually means the first one died), but i cannot find any death records for either Hughina, or for Jessie...can anyone help me?
>  Have tried Scotlandspeople, but with no luck


hi Kimmie, I just found this site and Im so happy.  Jessie was my gran. She didnt get as far as Canada, only Glasgow, where she died 14 No ember 1970. The brothers came down to Glasgow for the funeral but missed the service because Glasgaes built arse fer elbow!She had 4 children, the eldest  Georgina Morrison Ferguson, came up to Thurso a couple of times. She stayed in Glasgow. Margaret and Archie both got married then emigrated to Canada. My Mum was Helen, the youngest. She use to come up for holidays when she was young and was ages with Angus daughter Caroline who died young, and Angusina (Aunt Agnes) daughter Isobel Duthie. 

the 1st Hughina died in 1903 of meningitis, aged just 4. I found her death certificate. Hughina 2nd was born the next year.  Im keeping fingers, eyes, ties and everything else crossed in the hope that you still look at this site! 

i also found more background for Neil McIntosh and Georgina Morrison in Kinlochbervie, but would love to hear what you have too.  Hope you and yours are all safe and well in these crazy times. Take care, Isla

----------


## Isla Miller

> Hi Robert, sorry for late reply, been a real tough three months...will look into Snowys brother, and see wht the family can remember.
> 
> 
> 
>  Also there is a lovely lady called Ray, who is also connected to the Kinlochbervie side.
> 
>  Dont you just love family trees, great way for being a private eye


hi Kimmie, me again .. would love any info you have on Ray on the KLB side, my trail’s cold there! Thanks. Isla

----------

